# Ford Super duty lower valance



## eggy (Mar 3, 2000)

Does the lower valance on the Ford Super Duty need to be removed for most plow mounts? It seems to be in the way.....


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

It need to come off
It's there to hide the blocking beam that also needs to come off.
(the blocking beam was added so you don't run over little cars when you hit them)


----------



## eggy (Mar 3, 2000)

I had to wonder if it would need to go also....seemed like that valance was a pretty cheap of plastic that would get ripped off anyway.....So thats a blocker beam...did not no that.......Thanks


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Ditto above.

The blocker beam plays a part in the deployment of your air bag and should not be removed *unless* it is replaced by your plow frame. It has something to do with the triggering system.


----------



## eggy (Mar 3, 2000)

I will leave that removel to the pros, or at least i hope they are, should wouldnt be fun to have the airbag come out If I hit a curb!


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

I have a fisher plow mounted on my 2000 F-250 with the valance still attached.

Rick


----------



## Mark Erpelding (Jul 26, 2002)

I have a 2000 Superduty with a Western8', the valance is history, due to the plow mount frame work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm with Rick 

Mine is still attached. It's just folded up on the ends. You can see it in the pics in my sig. 

Greg


----------



## eggy (Mar 3, 2000)

I have had the blocker bar off for a while, sould I be worried that my air bag is going to deploy for no reason?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Eggy, I'm guessing you should be more worried that it won't deploy when necessary with the blocker bar removed. I believe it triggers the airbag when a low obstacle is struck at 14 mph or more.

The way I understand this system is there is an inertia sensor that detects deceleration from 14 mph or faster that triggers the bags. If the blocker bar is missing or not replaced by a plow frame at the same height, it won't stop the truck in the event of a low obstacle. If the blocker bar isn't hit, the bags won't trigger until the axle comes along, which may be too late to safely deploy to prevent injuries.


----------

